# jersey shore



## strollingbones (Dec 12, 2009)

okay last night i hit the hennessy way too early....so as i am doing nothing...this comes on mtv....jersey shore...for 3 hours i watch the story of guido's and guidoettes (could you make this mal up?) living on the "jersey shore" and working in a t shirt shop. i had no clue this type of cretin existed...men taking longer than women to dress...and ron ron put a damned shirt on...i loved the saying grace at the table..they couldnt even keep a straight face...and the fake tits...o my my


----------



## JW Frogen (Dec 12, 2009)

People think the Sopranos was fiction, it was a documentary.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Dec 12, 2009)

jw frogen said:


> people think the sopranos was fiction, it was a documentary.



fact!!!


----------



## Anguille (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm waiting for Paulie's expert opinion.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Dec 12, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> okay last night i hit the hennessy way too early....so as i am doing nothing...this comes on mtv....jersey shore...for 3 hours i watch the story of guido's and guidoettes (could you make this mal up?) living on the "jersey shore" and working in a t shirt shop. i had no clue this type of cretin existed...men taking longer than women to dress...and ron ron put a damned shirt on...i loved the saying grace at the table..they couldnt even keep a straight face...and the fake tits...o my my



I gotta hand it to Jersey girls though...they are hot, hot, hot.  Of course I grew up in Morristown so I may be a little biased....

but one thing I do remember as a teenager hanging out at the beach in Long Branch...around the 21st to the 29th the plastic tampon applicators used in the mid to late seventies were ankle deep along the entire beach from Sandy Hook to Asbury Park.  I heard of women all getting on the same cycle but THAT NYC thing ..... DAMN!!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2009)

Its entertainment not a documentary. When the producer interviewed these cretins for the show he explained what a guido and a guidette was. Then he asked "Are you a guido?"

If you want to be on the show, you have to play a certain role.

Kids who are respectful and work hard need not apply


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 12, 2009)

Unfortunately I grew up in Staten Island/Brooklyn and those douche bags give the normal people living there a bad rep.  

However, i think that god put these jerkoffs on our planet strictly for our amusement


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Dec 12, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Unfortunately I grew up in Staten Island/Brooklyn and those douche bags give the normal people living there a bad rep.
> 
> However, i think that god put these jerkoffs on our planet strictly for our amusement



I still have friends from Staten Island...one's a NYC detective I was in the Navy with and the other one's a fireman....go to Hoboken sometime...the clowns are a dime a dozen there...all wannabe's.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 12, 2009)

this is a yankee thing right?  suddenly bubba's dont look so bad lol


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 12, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Its entertainment not a documentary. When the producer interviewed these cretins for the show he explained what a guido and a guidette was. Then he asked "Are you a guido?"


That's kind of hard to believe the producers had to explain what a guido was???

Because every one in the N. East knows that "Wop, Dago, Guinea, and Guido" refers to Italians.


----------



## Anguille (Dec 12, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Its entertainment not a documentary. When the producer interviewed these cretins for the show he explained what a guido and a guidette was. Then he asked "Are you a guido?"
> ...


You forgot paisan and goomba.

guinea, lol! 

Years ago my Italo-American boyfriend met my brother for the first time when we three went out to lunch. My bf ordered a dish no one had ever heard of before and wondered if it would be good. My brother said, "You can be the guinea pig." To which my bf replied, "I might be a guiney but I'm not no pig". Still cracks me up.


----------



## Zona (Dec 12, 2009)

I knew a guy who was mixed black and italian.

He enjoyed spagetti with chittlins..he was a real jiggawap.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 12, 2009)

PatekPhilippe said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > okay last night i hit the hennessy way too early....so as i am doing nothing...this comes on mtv....jersey shore...for 3 hours i watch the story of guido's and guidoettes (could you make this mal up?) living on the "jersey shore" and working in a t shirt shop. i had no clue this type of cretin existed...men taking longer than women to dress...and ron ron put a damned shirt on...i loved the saying grace at the table..they couldnt even keep a straight face...and the fake tits...o my my
> ...



These particular Jersey girls are fat, mouthy and gross.


----------



## Zona (Dec 12, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



That is so not true and totally disrepspectful....they are not fat.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 12, 2009)

"Guidettes"? I always thought the females were called Guid-ho's.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 12, 2009)

Zona said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...





They're as round as they are tall.


----------



## rdean (Dec 12, 2009)

I watched this show last night for the first time.  

If they are going to put together a reality show with so many dumb people, why are they all ugly?  It was really strange.  At least give us something good to look at.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 12, 2009)

o that is so true...mike the situation guy....and pauly d...ron ron cant put a damned shirt on....but then that is a wee bit young for me


----------



## Intense (Dec 12, 2009)

I'd like to invite You All to the Sicilian side of My Family get together, especially the out spoken ones. Don't worry about transportation back home, or insurance, You won't need it.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Its entertainment not a documentary. When the producer interviewed these cretins for the show he explained what a guido and a guidette was. Then he asked "Are you a guido?"
> ...



There are Italians and there are what the producers expected a "Guido" to be.

They are not the same


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 12, 2009)

Snookiâs attacker on âJersey Shoreâ identified- msnbc.com


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2009)

Kalam said:


> "Guidettes"? I always thought the females were called Guid-ho's.



Love it!


----------



## noose4 (Dec 12, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> okay last night i hit the hennessy way too early....so as i am doing nothing...this comes on mtv....jersey shore...for 3 hours i watch the story of guido's and guidoettes (could you make this mal up?) living on the "jersey shore" and working in a t shirt shop. i had no clue this type of cretin existed...men taking longer than women to dress...and ron ron put a damned shirt on...i loved the saying grace at the table..they couldnt even keep a straight face...and the fake tits...o my my



Their native habitat is a land called Staten Island, I saw clips of this show, they are pathetic souls and just when you think TV cant sink any lower a show like this pops up.


----------



## chanel (Dec 12, 2009)

I've lived at the Jersey Shore for most of my life.  I am also an Italian-American.  These douches and douchettes are not representative of my peoples.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 12, 2009)

chanel said:


> I've lived at the Jersey Shore for most of my life.  I am also an Italian-American.  These douches and douchettes are not representative of my peoples.



I know.  These brats were complaining bitterly when they found out they have jobs on the show.  The average Italian-Americans are nowhere near what we are seeing here.  These kids act like they have never even been exposed to work.   I am only talking about this particular group.

  They are so putrid.


----------



## Zona (Dec 12, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > I've lived at the Jersey Shore for most of my life.  I am also an Italian-American.  These douches and douchettes are not representative of my peoples.
> ...



Well, one girl on the show said she didn't want to work at a t shirt store.  You see she said it was beneath her.   She is a bar tender off the show and she ......uh, does special things...  You see, being a bar tender is way way way higher on the social scale than working at a t shirt store....

Also, one of the intelligent gentlemen on the show was asked to fire up the ol grill.  It was a gas grill so it seemed like a simple task.  Well, he added charcoal to the gas grill and eventually they got it fired up...covered it, and couldn't figure out why it caught fire.

Oh boy.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2009)

chanel said:


> I've lived at the Jersey Shore for most of my life.  I am also an Italian-American.  These douches and douchettes are not representative of my peoples.



chanel is right....the proper term is "Bennies"


----------



## Modbert (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm thinking that Peter guy with the Penguin avatar went on that show.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 12, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > I've lived at the Jersey Shore for most of my life.  I am also an Italian-American.  These douches and douchettes are not representative of my peoples.
> ...



Ok, I had to look that one up..


----------



## Anguille (Dec 12, 2009)

Zona said:


> I knew a guy who was mixed black and italian.
> 
> He enjoyed spagetti with chittlins..he was a real jiggawap.


Or a coonba. 

That was bad!


----------



## Anguille (Dec 12, 2009)

chanel said:


> I've lived at the Jersey Shore for most of my life.  I am also an Italian-American.  These douches and douchettes are not representative of my peoples.


Sono d'accordo. Loro sono disgraziati!


----------



## chanel (Feb 3, 2010)

> Not all Italian Americans are fist pumping over news that Jersey Shore has been renewed for a second season.
> 
> The National Italian American Foundation has issued a statement expressing "continued concerns" about the hit MTV show, specifically in the way it depicts Italian Americans. Joseph V. Del Raso, NIAF President, said the show's characters have "more in common with the adolescent residents of Animal House than with Italian Americans."
> 
> ...



http://www.usmagazine.com/moviestvm...group-outraged-jersey-shore-is-renewed-201012

Any fans?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 3, 2010)

My 16 year old nephew told me everyone at his school loves that show.  I told him everyone really hates that show but he insisted..

Sigh..  I was hoping we'd never see or hear from the situation again.


----------

